# لماذا العذراء في الوراق؟



## مونيكا 57 (27 يناير 2010)

*

لماذا العذراء في الوراق؟



تكررت ظهورات العذراء في الفترة الأخيرة، فقد راها الكثيرون في بهجورة بمحافظة قنا أثناء علميات النهب والتدمير وحرق ممتلكات الأقباط التي وقعت يوم عيد الميلاد، تبعث هذه الظهورات في نجع حمادي ومنطقة الوراق بمحافظة الجيزة من قبلها (ديسمبر الماضي) في النفوس رسالة تعزية للنفوس الحزينة، ورسالة سلام لهم، وأن العذراء تقف بجوارنا لمساندتنا وسط هذه الأحداث المؤسفة.
ودائمًا ما يتبع ظهورات العذراء وتجلياتها عدة تساؤلات من الكثيرين منها: ما معنى الظهورات النورانية في كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية؟ وما آراء رجال الدين والإكليروس في مثل هذه الظهورات النورانية سواء في الزيتون أو شبرا أو أسيوط في السنوات السابقة؟...
هذه التساؤلات وغيرها طرحها كتاب "لماذا العذراء في الوراق؟" في محاولة للإجابة على العديد من التساؤلات. قام بتأليف الكتاب نبيل عدلي، صدر عن دار شيهيت للنشر في ديسمبر 2009.

يبدأ الكاتب حديثه عن ظهور العذراء في الوراق بسرد لتجربته الشخصية لرؤية الظهورات النورانية هناك، ووصف كنيسة العذراء ورئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل بوراق الحضر بمحافظة الجيزة، بأنها كنيسة تقبع وسط الحارات وإن كانت تطل بمنارتين مقابل كورنيش النيل، وهو ما اعتبره الكاتب تفسيرًا لاختيار العذراء هذا المكان بالتحديد، وكأن السيدة العذراء تريد أن تأتى لبسطاء الناس لكى تبعث لهم برسالة حب وعزاء فتشد من أزرهم في خضم الحياة التي أثقلت كاهلهم بالاحتياج والعوز، لكي ترفع من حرارة ايمانهم بعناية السماء بهم في كل وقت.
ثم ينتقل الكاتب إلي مشهد الظهورات النورانية والتجليات واصفه بأنه مشهد مهيب فرغم الوقوف لساعات طويلة في ليالى الشتاء الباردة، إلا أن أحدًا لم يشك من التعب بل كان طوال الوقت يحدوهم الأمل في لمحة مشاهدة لطيف العذراء أو الحمام النوراني وهو يشق سماء الكنيسة في مظهر روحاني عجيب. 

ويشير الكاتب إلى تأكيدات الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في تلك الأيام لحقيقة الظهور، فلقد أعلنت مطرانية الجيزة في 15 ديسمبر 2009 بيانًا ينص على أنه هناك تجلي وظهور حقيقي للسيدة العذراء في كنيستها بوراق الحضر في فجر يوم الجمعة الموافق 11 ديسمبر، وأنه كان ظهور كامل للسيدة العذراء بالثوب الأبيض الناصع وتشد وسطها بحزام لونه أزرق وعلى رأسها تاج. وأن هذا الظهور استمر من الساعة الواحدة صباحًا حتى الساعة الرابعة فجر يوم الجمعة، وتجمع في هذا الوقت ما يقرب من 3 آلاف نسمة في الشارع أمام الكنيسة.
تلى ذلك البيان تعليق قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث على الظهورات في اجتماعه يوم الأربعاء 23 ديسمبر وعقب عودته من رحلة علاج قصيرة بأمريكا، وأشار قداسة البابا في تعليقه إلى أننا نؤمن بوجود ظهورات نورانية للعذراء والقديسين، وأن العذراء يمكن أن تظهر على شكل حمامة. وأكد في تعليقه أن العذراء قد ظهرت في مصر في أماكن مقدسة كثيرة أقدمها في الفترة الأخيرة كان ظهورها في كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون في عام 1968.

ويذكر الكاتب رد القمص بطرس بطرس جيد "كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون" على تساؤل: هل من تشابه بين ظهورات الزيتون عام 1968 وظهورات الوراق عام 2009، حيث قال:

 هناك عدة أشياء مشتركة بين الظهورين حيث أن أول من شاهد تجلي العذراء في الحالتين أشخاص مسلمون، والظهورات أكدها آلاف الأناس من مختلف الأعمار والأديان والأجناس. وفي الزيتون صاحب الظهورات معجزات شفاء وها هي معجزات الشفاء بالوراق تبدأ في الإعلان عن نفسها.

يقدم الكاتب فصلاً كاملاً بعنوان "أدبيات الظهور" يرصد فيه آراء لبعض الأساقفة ورجال الدين في ظهورات السيدة العذراء منذ عام 1968 في الزيتون وحتى وقتنا الحالي. فيبدأ بكلام نيافة الأنبا أغريغوريس المتنيح حول ظهور العذراء في الزيتون في الستينيات من القرن الماضى فيقول: بماذا نعلل ظهورات العذراء وتجلياتها فوق قباب كنيسة الزيتون بالذات؟ إن اختيار هذا الموضع لغز محير. ولو أخذت العذراء رأي الأرض لكنا نرشح بالطبع مكانًا آخر كنا مثلا سنختار كنيسة أثرية أو دير مثل دير المحرق. أما أن تتخير العذراء لتجلياتها كنيسة حديثة ككنيسة الزيتون فهو أمر لا دخل ليد بشر فيه وأن الاختيار بتدبير إلهي يفوق تصورات الإنسان وتفكيره.

أما قداسة البابا شنودة 
فلقد علق بعد تجليات العذراء في كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة بشبرا فقال: 

"تميزت ظهورات العذراء في جيلنا بأنها تظهر لآلاف من الناس ولم يكن ظهورها فرديًا، وكانت تختار الكنائس للظهور، بالإضافة إلى المعجزات الكثيرة التي أجرتها لكثيرين مسلمين ومسيحيين بلا تفريق كقديسة يلتف حولها الجميع ويحبها الكل".

ويجيب الكتاب عن تساؤل يطرحه البعض ألا وهو: ما الهدف من ظهورات العذراء مريم؟ ويتناول الكاتب الإجابة على هذا التساؤل من خلال رأي قداسة البابا شنودة الذي يرى أن ظهورات العذراء عادة لها هدفين أحدهما متنقل ومتغير والآخر ثابت.

 أما الهدف المتنقل فهو يتغير من شخص إلى آخر حسب حال الشخص ذاته، فالشخص المادي يعطيه ظهور العذراء إحساسًا بوجود الروح، والشخص البعيد عن الله يوقظ هذا الظهور ضميره ويحثه على التوبة كما حدث لكثيرين، والذي لا يؤمن بالقديسين وشفاعتهم يمنحه هذا الظهور إيمانًا والذي يطلب السلام والطمأنينه يرى في ظهرو العذراء بشير سلام. 

وكل هذه أهداف فردية جزئية متغيرة ومتنقله ولكن العذراء لم تظهر ظهورًا فرديًا بل ظهرت للآلاف من كل جنس وديانة. فلا بد أن يكون وراء هذا كله هدف عام كبير، ما هو هذا الهدف، يقول قداسة البابا – لست أعلم لعل الأيام تكشفه لنا فيما بعد.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الكتاب يقدم رصدًا مبسطًا لكيفية تناول الصحف ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة ظهورات العذراء والتجليات النورانية في الوراق.

المصدر: منتديات سنكسار


رأى الشخصى
قد إقترب ملكوت السموات
إستعدوا
طبعا العلم عند ربنا 
نشكر الرب على تعزياته لنا

​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 يناير 2010)

*ميرسي علي التحليل الجميل يا مونيكا *
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل *
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

*

شكرااااا جزيلا يا مونيكا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يناير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي التحليل الجميل يا مونيكا *
> *تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل *
> *الرب يباركك*​




*أشكرك ميرو على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا يا مونيكا
> 
> ...



*أشكرك كليمو على المرور

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (27 يناير 2010)

*أختي مونيكا *
*أنا معك في قرب مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح علي السحاب فالنستعد من الآن ونعلن توبتنا له ونخلص في العشرة معه لنتقابل جميعاً في الملكوت ويباركنا يسوع في وسطنا آمين*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

العدرا الغاليه تبارككم


شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

العدرا الغاليه تبارككم


شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2010)

ثانكس على الموضوع جدا جدا
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أختي مونيكا *
> *أنا معك في قرب مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح علي السحاب فالنستعد من الآن ونعلن توبتنا له ونخلص في العشرة معه لنتقابل جميعاً في الملكوت ويباركنا يسوع في وسطنا آمين*



*أأأأأأأأمين
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> العدرا الغاليه تبارككم
> 
> ...




*أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ثانكس على الموضوع جدا جدا
> ​




*أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## *koki* (29 يناير 2010)

مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسي​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسي​





*أشكرك  على المرور
الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2010)

*كنت بقول لتعلن مجد المسيحية وليؤمن غير المسيحين 
او بركة وسلام لكل المتعبين واللي بينادوها صارخين من الم
وبعد شهداء نجع حمادي قولت دي كان قصدها تعزينا علي اللي هيحصل 
وطبعا اكيد ممكن علشان تقول استعدوا  الرب اتي قريبا 

موضوع رائع كعادتك يا تاسوني مونيكا 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كنت بقول لتعلن مجد المسيحية وليؤمن غير المسيحين
> او بركة وسلام لكل المتعبين واللي بينادوها صارخين من الم
> وبعد شهداء نجع حمادي قولت دي كان قصدها تعزينا علي اللي هيحصل
> وطبعا اكيد ممكن علشان تقول استعدوا  الرب اتي قريبا
> ...



*أشكرك حبيبتى راجعا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

